# HMS Manxman myth?



## vinnye (Aug 14, 2013)

During some reading around WW2 Light Cruisers, I came across a reference to HMS Manxman.
I knew that she had served in the Med during the War, but did not know what happened to her post War.
I found this in Wiki ;

In 1956, she was deployed for headquarters duties during the Suez operation. A story - or legend - has grown that, during the Suez Crisis of 1956, Manxman outran an American Carrier Group. Manxman reportedly shadowed them; the US Admiral increased speed, eventually to over thirty knots - and then Manxman swept past at full speed, showing the signal "See you in Egypt". It is far from clear whether this episode happened; 'knowledge' about it was common in the Merchant Navy of the 1970s.

Does anyone know of any other sources that can confirm / refute this?


----------



## redcoat (Aug 14, 2013)

vinnye said:


> During some reading around WW2 Light Cruisers, I came across a reference to HMS Manxman.
> I knew that she had served in the Med during the War, but did not know what happened to her post War.
> I found this in Wiki ;
> 
> ...


It might be a fable, but the HMS Manxman was there and she was capable of a top speed of 38 knots.


----------



## vinnye (Aug 14, 2013)

On navy dot net in a thread about RN's fastest ship i found this ;

I spent a short time on Manxman whilst waiting to join Antrim(still building in John Brown's, Glasgow at the time, 1970). Manxman was Dartmouth training ship at the time and I can remember a big flash plaque on board proclaiming that she was the Navy's fastest ever warship at 43 knots.

Now that's quick!


----------

